

Show HN: My side project - patternpaul

Hello HN!<p>I've been building the website for my weekend floor hockey pick up group. I wanted your opinions.<p>http://www.shl-wpg.ca/<p>The site design is a free open source CSS template that I cut up. It isn’t pretty but it works (I am not a designer). I've been building it in my free time for the past few months.<p>SHL (Sunday Hockey League) is a group of us that have been getting together almost every sunday to play floor hockey for the past 8 years. We keep track of goals and the first assist. The guy organizing it used to hand roll all the stats in excel sheets and email them out to people. It used to take him 3 hours for 1 Sunday’s worth of stats. It now takes him about 5 minutes with the site.<p>OK HN, give me your comments, questions and concerns! <i>braces for impact</i>
======
patternpaul
If anything, check out the player list of stats

<http://www.shl-wpg.ca/playerList.php>

Or an individual player

<http://www.shl-wpg.ca/playerDetails.php?playerid=48>

------
patternpaul
Link: <http://www.shl-wpg.ca/>

